# Albéric Magnard



## Avey

Albéric Magnard (1865 - 1914), famous for his death, was a French composer writing during that period where the infamous late-Romantics wrote -- Mahler, Bruckner, Vaughan-Williams, Elgar. After review, his music, and the tonal scope, is not so dissimilar.

Albéric Magnard, clearly a quieter name, if you will. But then you listen to his music. And, well, not so much.

Who is familiar with his music? Do you enjoy any particular works?

(Admittedly, I am surprised that we don't have a thread yet for A.M. But lots of humans, lots of minutes -- we are bound to miss someone here and there.)


----------



## Avey

I heard his *Fourth Symphony* on the radio a few months ago, on a random late-night broadcast. I cannot even recall why they decided to play a Magnard work. But I remember his claim-to-fame (not his though, obviously) was discussed (i.e., the Nazi defense).

What I also remember was the first movement didn't really clue me in (I was actually browsing TC at the moment). Moreover, I remember thinking the second movement was pretty dominant, pretty particular. I wouldn't forget it, that is.

I remember the slow (third) movement making me turn and just listen, bluntly. The chaos in the climax was quite stunning.

And then the finale came on, and toward the end, a theme returns (retrospectively, the main), hinting at slow, subtle resolution. The lone first trumpet plays.

It leads to this gorgeous, stunning, strange, and partially grotesque line in the brass. We were in E Major, turning down toward D_b_. It is entirely mesmerizing, and it encompasses me in when I listen to this work, over and over. The entire orchestra ringing in a wholly unexpected set of tones.

Whenever I hear it, I fail to explain it. I read the notes on the score, surmise its creation. But I just don't know where he thought to pen this down.

Generally, I just hear it, look up at the sky, and those notes, the entire orchestra ringing for several measures, blaring: *I realize how fantastic music is. You cannot explain what this makes you feel.*


----------



## Pugg

I do have his opera; Guercœur and a disc with Piano Trio in F Minor & Violin Sonate in G Major but if I ma not in the right mood it makes me depressive.


----------



## joen_cph

The 4th Symphony with Plasson is the piece I´ve liked the most. 

It´s been quite a while since I heard any other works. There is a bit of further chamber & piano music, as well as songs too, and orchestral pieces.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Albéric Magnard - Symphony No.1 in C-minor, Op.4 (1889)






Orchestra: Orchestre du Capitole de Toulouse

Conductor: Michel Plasson


----------



## Chronochromie

Avey said:


> But I remember his claim-to-fame (not his though, obviously) was discussed (i.e., the Nazi defense).


Defending against Nazis when they didn't yet exist is quite a feat indeed.

More seriously, I remember listening to his 3rd symphony and really liking it.


----------



## KenOC

Chronochromie said:


> Defending against Nazis when they didn't yet exist is quite a feat indeed.


Indeed. Reminds me of that Nazi uniform that Wagner kept under his bed and donned for special occasions.

I propose that they start teaching history in schools again.


----------



## Art Rock

All four symphonies are worthwhile imo. I have them in a Brilliant Classics 3CD box.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I have a three disc set containing Magnard's four symphonies along with three other orchestral works. I sometimes liken him to Reger in terms of the density and strictness found within his work and both shared an adherence to established forms which they sought to take to their limits. Reger never composed any 'proper' symphonies but maybe Magnard's are as close as I've got to how Reger's may have sounded. I will investigate Magnard's handful of chamber works one day - I'm sure I'll enjoy them if his symphonies are anything to go by.


----------



## Avey

Chronochromie said:


> Defending against Nazis when they didn't yet exist is quite a feat indeed.


My apologies, if I could edit I would. I should have written German troops, but I just generalized in my passing comment. Really, I meant to diminished the account, because while it may have happened, I think it's silly that he is known for that event.


----------



## majlis

I've his son.for violin, son.for cello, son. for piano,violin and cello, and string quartet.


----------



## Azol

I have the 3CD box of his Symphonies with Thomas Sanderling.
Plasson boxset on EMI looks promising and it contains several orchestral works I haven't heard earlier. That's what I might get next.

"A French Bruckner" nickname is well-deserved. I enjoyed all of his works.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Azol said:


> I have the 3CD box of his Symphonies with Thomas Sanderling.
> Plasson boxset on EMI looks promising and it contains several orchestral works I haven't heard earlier. That's what I might get next.
> 
> "A French Bruckner" nickname is well-deserved. I enjoyed all of his works.


Only his works do not take as long to play as Bruckner's.


----------



## KJ von NNJ

As a person who is new to this site, it is wonderful to see a thread for Magnard. He is, without a doubt a composer whose music is close to my heart. On my own somewhat esoteric list of favorites, Magnard is right up there with Bruckner and Mahler. I have most of his works. His musical language is essential to my love of classical music. Subtle nobility, wistful nostalgia, spirited "Vif" scherzo's worthy of the gods. LONG LIVE MAGNARD. Thanks for posting this thread. As a refugee from amazon's defunct classical forum, I'm loving this site very much right now.


----------



## CnC Bartok

"Magnard is right up there with Bruckner and Mahler."

Yup!

I'll confess to not liking the "French Bruckner" epithet, though. Beyond that wonderful slow movement in the Third Symphony, I don't really understand it.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Besides the 4 impressive symphonies (being 3 and 4 my favorites), the 3 orchestral pieces _Hymne à la Justice_, _Hymne à Venus_ and _Chant Funèbre_ are very interesting as well (they are like kind of tone poems), not to say his chamber output which includes a Violin Sonata, a Cello Sonata (a favorite), a String Quartet (another favorite), a Quintet for piano and winds and a Piano Trio.


----------



## flamencosketches

I listened to some of Magnard's 4th symphony yesterday and enjoyed it. Is Plasson with Toulouse still the way to go, or are there other worthwhile recordings out there?


----------



## CnC Bartok

flamencosketches said:


> I listened to some of Magnard's 4th symphony yesterday and enjoyed it. Is Plasson with Toulouse still the way to go, or are there other worthwhile recordings out there?


There aren't thousands of recordings out there, to be honest! I have Plasson, Ossonce and Sanderling. I believe that's it! Personally I find the latter a bit too slow, but that's a personal feeling. It's the Plasson I tend to return to.

I rank this work as the finest symphony to come out of France. No.3 runs it close. Again, just a personal feeling...


----------



## joen_cph

Yeah, Plasson rules.


----------



## flamencosketches

All right, Plasson it is  it can still be had relatively cheaply, too. 

That is high praise, CNC Bartok. So you rate it above the Symphonie fantastique, the Turangalila-Symphonie, Saint-Saëns Organ symphony etc...? Debussy’s La Mer (symphony in all but name)...?


----------



## CnC Bartok

flamencosketches said:


> All right, Plasson it is  it can still be had relatively cheaply, too.
> 
> That is high praise, CNC Bartok. So you rate it above the Symphonie fantastique, the Turangalila-Symphonie, Saint-Saëns Organ symphony etc...? Debussy's La Mer (symphony in all but name)...?


I do Indeed. Maybe not La Mer?


----------



## flamencosketches

CnC Bartok said:


> I do Indeed. Maybe not La Mer?


Just wanted to verify that...  We have a lot of common ground so I take your opinions with some weight. This makes me excited to hear more of his music...!


----------



## CnC Bartok

New recording out, due September 13th:


----------



## elgar's ghost

If Naxos turn their attention to his chamber works I will be in like Flynn.


----------

